# Your First Furry Con Experiences!



## Sparxx (Jul 15, 2011)

yes, I'm so horrible at titles, but anyway onto the topic at hand! 

hey, Keith Sparxx here, I'm wondering...how was your first ever furry convention? was it good? was it creepy? Did you go with friends? Did you go alone? Did you decide to go as staff? :3

Tell me all about it!  ....because I'm thinking of going to my first furry con alone as staff. It seems to be the best choice in my opinion since I don't really have no real life fury friends to go to a con with. In fact, I've never actually never been to any kind of con! So, I'm thinking going as staff would be a good idea. I do love to work and volunteer! :U

Discuss! Tell me everything! ...Please? :c

Kay Thanks! ;D


----------



## Briz (Jul 21, 2011)

My first furry con was at Oklacon 2009 with my friend Zafuyu. Now, let me first state that at the time I had a fursona character, but I was more a furry-friendly person than a furry myself. I am also a straight girl. Both of those combinations don't mix at a small outdoor furry con like Oklacon, where the majority of attendees are men. I found myself experiencing a feeling I had never felt before; being a majority. I was eager to meet some new interesting people, but I found myself being largely ignored. I felt out of place. I knew this wasn't what furries aren't supposed to be about; aren't furries supposed to be about accepting all the weirdos? But being a normal, long haired, average-weighted girl who wants to talk to boys was the cut-off point. They didn't want to talk to me. They wanted to talk about sex with other men.

Now, in lieu of that disheartening experience, I still came away from it with some positive things. I did meet a few people who were responsive and nice. I had lots of fun during the Predator vs Prey game. I had an artist make a nice badge for me. And today I'm much more a furry than I was before. I'm going to the Rocky Mountain Fur Con in Colorado in a few weeks time, and I'm very excited for it. I'll be heading back to Oklacon this October, and then Furry Fiesta next year. While my first con experience wasn't great, it helped me realize the sort of people I'll be meeting, and how I can better find my place in this fandom.


----------



## bioastre (Jul 21, 2011)

My first furry convention was last year at IFC 2010.  
I went in my peacock fursuit, so my experience compared to the non-suiting experience was probably a lot different.  
I brought a spotter along with me, to be sure I didn't overextend my time in costume.  
We didn't spend much time together, because as a suiter I bounce around a lot for photos and just general silliness.
Overall though, I had a great time.  
And I'm a heterosexual female - and fit in just fine!
Just make sure to be social and friendly. =]


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 21, 2011)

This years' AC was my first, stayed at a friends house that lives just outside town, so no rooming costs, which is awesome. Drove down in about 5 hours, picked up my boyfriend from the airport, met for the first time, was awesome. Went to con and other places around pittsburgh, enjoyed myself immensely, had an awesome time. Met up with alot of my other online buddies and they were awesome. Got a commission done, totally awesome. Made it home with cash left over, super awesome.
So it was pretty awesome I suppose.


----------



## Briz (Jul 22, 2011)

When I have a suit, of course I'll be able to fit in more. They won't know who's under the hood! <3


----------

